
The Beckman Report on Database Research - mettafractal
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/2/197411-the-beckman-report-on-database-research/fulltext
======
hackuser
Why is Communications of the ACM reporting on a 2013 conference in its 2016
issue?

